

Tony Fadell: From iPod father to thermostat start-up - tpatke
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20514464

======
chopsueyar
The first gen device was on "clearance" at Lowes for $149, IIRC (now it is
$229).

The new version retails for $249.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GDHYPQ/ref=as_li_qf_sp_...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009GDHYPQ/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B009GDHYPQ&linkCode=as2&tag=littdidd-20)

I assume this is really a US oriented device, considering our fascination with
ducted installs and a central HVAC system.

I added a multi-zone minisplit system in my last home, and can maintain
specific temperatures of individual rooms,so I could not use such a device
(The Nest).

Could be much more useful with remote temperature sensors in each room and
electronic duct dampers.

Kickstarter project?

------
seanponeil
no mention of the University of Michigan?

